# That New Allstate commerical



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You've seen it, the guy is hanging on the outside of a Jeep Grand Cherokee and he says he is the blind spot, his job is easy, hide big things, right before the woman driving pulls right in front of a HUGE pickup. 

We've all seen that irl too, BUT heres a neat little thing that helps prevent most blind spots on most vehicles, I would post a pic, but all I can find is advertisements for them, and I refuse to endorse any one particular brand since they are all made in China, and all work great, but its that little tiny round bulging mirror that you see some people using stuck onto their side view mirrors. Let me tell all the "new drivers" out here that they have saved my butt more than once, and I have my mirrors adjusted to see the max possible. I'm in a Jeep Wrangler and I have one one each mirror


----------



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

I have found a way to adjust my mirrors to nearly eliminate blind spots. If you lean your head against the drivers sside window and adjust that side mirror to see the side of the trunk area. Then lean over the center console/middle seat and do tthe same with the passenger side you will notice a huge difference in visibility.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually that Huge pickup is the one that pulled into her lane.

They screwed the commercial up


----------



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

Really? I never noticed that. Guess ill have to pay more attention next time.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea me too.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Well...sorry. I'm wrong, the camera view of the road seemed so small it appeared the truck was in her lane but upon further viewing she did cross into his. Before she did that the truck was creeping into her lane


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You'd think in a insurance commercial that covers DRIVING, the other vehicle would be in its own land instead of crossing over like drivers here in Va do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They look like this, used to be just a flat 2" convex mirror with 2 sided tape that sticks on the factory mirror but now they all seem to have a offset housing on them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have those on my van mirrors.....but they are on the outboard side of each mirror. They are not for seeing what's beside you......they are for seeing *if* something's there. I rarely use the "fisheye" mirrors (they were installed before I bought the van) and are the first ones I have used.

One point is that most people have no idea how to adjust their mirrors and rarely look at them......when I see people looking over their shoulder I cringe. Looking over the shoulder does not afford the same viewing area that a mirror will give a person.....you can see what is beside you but will not see a vehicle that may be a foot ahead of your rear bumper. The mirrors should be adjusted so you can barely see the rear corner of your vehicle.....if you see a good portion of the side of your vehicle you have wasted a large field of view that is needed to see objects in the immediate proximity of your vehicle. 

Use your mirrors and use them often!! On multi-lane highways I keep track of all vehicles that are approaching from the rear in the side lanes.....if I need to make a sudden lane change I know beforehand if it is possible and a quick check of the mirror will confirm the fact. Although it is not always possible, preplan your lane changes in advance......if you know your route get in the correct lane to make any exits well before the exit is needed.


----------

